# urgent!! please help me make the best decision.



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

I rescued 2 different pigeons, adult male, adult female different days. From a nearby healthy flock at the park. Limping male, and flightless female.

Had them for about 9 months indoor and they became couples and one cannot live without other for even 5 minutes. 

They made a remarkable recovery a few months ago, then when they started to molt I let them be with me, so things got postponed. In this mean time, i rescued a several pigeons, including a baby pigeon from a garbage can to other juvinie pigeons.

One pigeon had a common disease, someone from here helped me with it by feeding the proper medications and probiotics. Since that baby pigeon only knew me as his whole world, he grew up to be a great pet. But again, he started to try and court the very same adult female I mentioned above, who he thought was his mother at first. So I figured hes lonely, so there is a sanctuary who is kind enough to take pigeons (non profit) in a country side.

100 miles away. Very good people. I took this grown up baby pigeon, where they had a few other rescued pigeon with top care, and an aviary. So the idea was to, get the baby to socialize among other pigeons that are there, and then they are all released at once as a flock, into a healthy flock near by. Which is like a new life for this baby pigeon who grew up with me for 100 days. 

Now when I went there, it looked like a beautiful place with amazing care, however I spotted a few hawks and ravens on there, time to time. 

Eitherways, they said the place they will release pigeons, they have a few spots, an abandoned barn surrounded by grain fields. Sounds exciting. But those hawks worry me.

That was fine for this particular baby pigeon. However, the adult pigeons I rescued from, is a spot where there are many other healthy pigeons, and people always feed them there. At this park, there is a lake near by.

Now, these 2 pigeons are from here and they know their way around, where to hide etc very familiar with their surroundings.

OTOH, the lady from the sanctuary is more than happy to take my birds and put them in a new flock, since theyve been indoor for a while. But these pigeons grew up in the city and very familiar with the surroundings if I release them here. It will get very cold in 2 months. So I want to make a decision based on what you guys think.

Would it better to send these 2 birds to an unknown territory theyve never been in that is the country side, she said the flocks there thrive as well. These pigeons grew up in the city eating mcdonalds muffins, would they have a hard time living in a country side were they said there are grainfields, but i havent seen it. And hawks around.

The advantage is, they will check the pigeons for any other problems on the first day. 
The advantage of releasing them to their own flock locally is, plenty of food. 
They know their way around, probably know where to roost already and aware of what predators are around. I can keep an eye on them time to time, go there to feed them, more likely I may get to see them again (they've given me excellent company in these few months they were with me enough to eat out of my hand and land on me, very comforting to have them around during my bad days too)


More details: They are both in excellent shape, especially the male is too strong to hold him with one hand if he wants to get away. 


Do they need any special flight training agian to be on their own? They are able to fly inside my apartment though. Would the pigeons prefer their own used to environment over an unknown place?

Please respond to me ASAP, I only have 2 more weeks to make a decision.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First of all, there are hawks everywhere. You have them there too. I cannot speak for the other place, as I have not seen it, or spoken to them. 
If you release near you, you probably won't see them again in a flock, as you probably won't be able to pick them out of many other birds.
If they are both healthy and doing well, then they need time inside to fly and build up their strength. I wouldn't release them at this time of year. Winter is coming on, which will be harder on them. If being released, then they should have been released a month ago, anyway, if not more, to give them time to adjust before winter. That being said, I would release them in the area they know, and into the flock that they know. But like I said, I wouldn't do that in the fall.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

I can pick out these 2 pigeons from the flock very well, mainly because they dont look like a generic pigeon. Their patters are unique and its easy to identify them. I am used to them for 9 months. They are not white, but the patterns are totally different. 

That was the reason I was worried about sending them to the country side because they would stand out from the regular pigeons.

The reason I wanna release them was, I am going away for 2 months during January, and I looked into finding someone who can keep them for 2 months. Sadly even the bird people are too greedy, and want 200 dollars per week.

I cant spend that much. It is still 25 degrees outside, and I wondered if its better to release them before its too cold. But now that you brought up the exercises issues, I so confused as to what to do. If I send them to sanctuary they would keep them in their aviary for 2 weeks they might be able to fly with some room, but after 2 weeks they would release them in a totally unknown space.

If there is a way I can leave the birds unsupervised with some kind of water fountain inside my apartment, I would really consider that instead. Is it doable?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't see how they could be left alone for 2 months. They should have been flying inside your place. Have they not? And they should have been released, if ready, when there were more summer months ahead of them. If they haven't been flying inside your place, then I guess they will have to go to the other place where they will be exercised before release.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Don't see how they could be left alone for 2 months. They should have been flying inside your place. Have they not? And they should have been released, if ready, when there were more summer months ahead of them. If they haven't been flying inside your place, then I guess they will have to go to the other place where they will be exercised before release.


Yes they fly around inside my apartment, which is always air conditioned to be around 20 degrees during summer.

I was about to release them but they laid eggs and I didn't wanna stress them out by separating them from their eggs. Unfortunately or fortunately none of the eggs hatched although they were fertilized, yes I broke the eggs after they abandoned (probably due to the lack of sunlight I am guessing)

The reason I didn't release them before is, they were molting and so many feathers were shed. Although they were able to fly for about 3 months now. Adult male only stopped limping 2 and half months ago. He is fully recovered at the moment and both are able to fly. But I think they fly slowly or appropriately because it is indoor.

If they cannot be left unsupervised for 2 months, it is probably better to release them this weekend.

For some reason I am still not comfortable sending them to the sanctuary as it feels cruel to send them to a place where even if they want to, cannot return. And according to the laws, I can't even meet them once I drop them in case if I can get them back to release to their own flock.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How socialized are these birds to people? And where in Canada do you live? There are Canadian pigeon talk members...maybe one might be willing to pigeon sit for you for free or cost of the food. Agree with the others that cold weather is not a great time to release birds especially those who have become kind of dependent and have not had a lot of exercise. You said they are very easy to distinguish. Are you certain they are ferals and not domestics? Hope over the next two months you can find a solution that you are at peace with.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster has asked a good question. Are you sure they are ferals? Can you post pictures?


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

This is the pic of the male. He has dark eyes.

I would be forever greatful if someone can pigeon sit them just during my off months. Just looking at them makes me sad because of the upcoming situation.

I can buy endless supply of food for them if that is what they wanted.

These are definitely not domestic birds, well.. you know what i mean. This particular flock has many pigeons with different distinctive colours, often when I share the pictures of this flock, many fanciers wondered wow that is a rare one, how did that colour mix up there. So it is such a pleasure to see different patterns of pigeons in this flock. I have seen the same pigeons over 2 years in this flock too, which is a great news because it means they are very healthy here and not to worry too much about survival. 

Actually the regular grey pigeons are the ones that are rare in this flock. I watched and fed this flock for so long that I individually can identify the flock members.

Before I got these birds from this flock, i have known these ferals before, when they weren't broken. Because the pigeons knew me too, they didnt give me a hard time capturing them.

With these new information I wrote, what do you think I should do?

Definitely not feeling like sending it to the country side. I may get depressed wondering what happened to them for a very long time.

Also, the male is still not very comfortable letting me pet him, he would peck me. The female will fight to death with my hand ONLY in her box, outside her territory she will not fly away, I can walk up to her and touch her. She wouldnt do anything, she would let me pick her up too. but not in her box. She also would eat out of my hand. So they either got tamed or they accepted me. 

Both the pigeons will fight any new pigeons I bring home, anywhere in the house.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds more and more that you need a pigeon sitter so maybe here can brainstorm what's to bring that about. Don't know if these are ferals or domestic but they sound pretty tame.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They grew up wild, and will wild up again. Either you find a sitter, or I guess release them. But if you are going to do that, then I wouldn't wait much longer. It'll be Oct. soon. It'll be rough on them, as they won't have much time to settle before winter.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay i will just release them this Saturday to their own flock, where I've seen them fly in sync with all the birds together.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope they do well. Male is lovely. Aren't there any people near you who gave pigeon lofts? Do you live in the city or country? There are pigeon enthusiasts everywhere. If you are at peace with releasing them, otherwise would contact a local racing club. Where in Canada do you live?
http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/
http://pigeonfanciers.ca/affiliatedclubs.html
If you wanted to just board them for a couple of months would contact a local club and ask about whether they would help out. Ask if they know someone who could take care of your birds until you return. Pigeon people are generally kind and adore pigeons. Breeders might know someone too who doesn't race but just has a small coop or loft. Pigeon people are everywhere. . 
Or try Craigslist to locate someone who might be willing to let your birds join their flick until you can take them back. Pigeons don't eat much. Sample: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/search/grd?query=pigeons
A lot of people where I live run ads, which are free, looking for temporary babysitters or places to rehome dogs and cats. Mr Craig who started Craigslist loves pigeons and is a donor to and supporter of Palomacy, the pigeon rescue organization. 
Either way I wish the very best for you and your birds. Thank you for originally rescuing them and caring for them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster has posted a lot of options to finding a sitter for them. If at all possible to do that, it would be better, then they could be released in the spring.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sample ad you could post on Craigslist in your area to find a sitter only you would be looking for a pigeon sitter and posting photos of your birds.
https://slo.craigslist.org/zip/5785332353.html
People look for sitters all the time. If you find a pigeon sitter all you would need to provide is a bag of pigeon food. Hope whatever happens that things work out for you and your birds.


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like I can't release them. I have to find a foster home like in the ad. The temperature is actually very cold in the night, I got fooled by checking the warm day temperature.

I will post back the updates.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I think you should get a sitter instead, it seems to me that you just want to release them because of your upcoming trip and you might regret it when you get back. 

I was going to release a pigeon as well but then I decided to keep him, and I think that was the best decision I made. I would have missed him too much!! plus because he was used to being indoors he probably wouldn't have survived.


----------

